# Recall On Pet Food - Updated 5/4/07 New Items Added



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2007)

WASHINGTON (AP) - A major manufacturer of dog and cat food sold under Wal-Mart, Safeway, Kroger and other store brands recalled 60 million containers of wet pet food Friday after reports of kidney failure and deaths.

An unknown number of cats and dogs suffered kidney failure and about 10 died after eating the affected pet food, Menu Foods said in announcing the North American recall. Product testing has not revealed a link explaining the reported cases of illness and death, the company said.

See the rest of the story here.

Recalled Cat Product Information

Recalled Dog Product Information

Please share this!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2007)

So, is the brand name Menu Foods, or is that just the name of the company that owns the line?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

I wonder how they are going to compensate for damages. I would be devastated if one of my beloved pets developed kidney failure after a diet of this food. I would want millions in damages. The sad fact is that pets are considered property and damages would be limited to the value of the pet.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So, is the brand name Menu Foods, or is that just the name of the company that owns the line?



They're the manufacturer, it's sold under many different brand names through many different stores - if you click through cat or dog, then to the store, it gives you everything involved in the recall. 

For some reason, the manufacturer has labeled this release to NOT go to the US wire services. Bastards.


----------



## Donna (Mar 17, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> For some reason, the manufacturer has labeled this release to NOT go to the US wire services. Bastards.



I saw this news story on both Fox and CNN this morning, so they are picking it up from somewhere and spreading the word.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> They're the manufacturer, it's sold under many different brand names through many different stores - if you click through cat or dog, then to the store, it gives you everything involved in the recall.



Great- thanks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I saw this news story on both Fox and CNN this morning, so they are picking it up from somewhere and spreading the word.



Phew... that's good to hear. Thanks, Donner!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 17, 2007)

I used to mix Wal-Mart canned dog food into the dog's dry food, but I stopped doing that a few months ago. I may have saved my dogs' lives....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 17, 2007)

This makes me really glad I buy the obscenely expensive stuff at my vet's office, but very sad for those who have lost loved ones.


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2007)

Scary! Everyone with pets should see this.

*Animal owners frantic on pet food recall*

By MATTHEW VERRINDER, Associated Press Writer 45 minutes ago

UNION, N.J. - Pet owners were worried Saturday that the pet food in their cupboards could be deadly after millions of containers of dog and cat food sold at major retailers across North America were recalled.

Menu Foods, the Ontario-based company that produced the pet food, said Saturday it was recalling dog food sold under 48 brands and cat food sold under 40 brands including Iams, Nutro and Eukanuba. The food was distributed throughout the United States, Canada and Mexico by major retailers such as Wal-Mart, Kroger and Safeway.

An unknown number of cats and dogs had suffered kidney failure and about 10 died after eating the affected pet food, the company said.

Many stores that sold the affected brands frantically pulled packages off shelves. More...


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 17, 2007)

We feed our two dogs one of the food listed - but it appears to be only the canned or 'wet' food. They only eat the dry. Still its kind of scary, because had I not seen your post, I would never had known. 

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2007)

You are welcome, tink.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 17, 2007)

Man...I was scared when I first heard about this...I already had one pet die of kidney failure in the past, and quite frankly it is one of the scariest ways I have ever seen an animal go.  But luckily my mother buys more pricey food for our cats back home, and my only critters eat seed


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm glad you bumped this. 

Pricey foods are NOT immune in this instance - the other thread mentions that Iams and Eukenuba are involved. 

Very scary stuff, and I'm still mad as a wet hen that it's not more widely publicized. To me, this is someone messing with my children.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2007)

Ol Roy is one of the brand names.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Mar 17, 2007)

Wegmans is also one of the brands...just what I've been feeding my new cat for a few weeks. Hopefully no damage is done, does anyone know what to look for??


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 18, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> Wegmans is also one of the brands...just what I've been feeding my new cat for a few weeks. Hopefully no damage is done, does anyone know what to look for??


Needless to say, first immediately stop using that food and call the store where you bought it to make sure they're removing it from the shelves. 

My guess from reading the articles is that it causes vomiting in some cases, so that would be fairly immediate symptom. Kidney failure, which has been killing some of these pets, could be the result of cumulative effects that may not be as noticeable. Maybe I'm an alarmist, but I don't mess around when it comes to my pets. If I were you, I wouldn't wait until Monday, I'd call an open animal hospital and ask them what to do. If by some bizarre circumstance they're not aware of the recall, I'd print out the associated articles and bring it with my pet in for an immediate checkup.

With pets, especially cats - they're so small, so any major illness is much more serious and difficult to reverse. Kidney failure is particularly tough - you want it found diagnostically before symptoms are evident.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm cat sitting for friends who are out of town so I'll have to find out what kind of food they're feeding their kitties and make sure it's not on the list. Since they're at the bottom of the Grand Canyon, they're unreachable, but I do have their vet's number. So far, the kitties seem fine, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. Apparently, at least as far as Eukenuba is concerned (which is what my pooches eat) it's the wet and semi-wet stuff so my doggies should be fine.

I wonder what it is that is making them so sick.  How awful.....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh shoot...Iams too - that's what I feed my cats. Fug!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 18, 2007)

I was going to say, its not all cheap food. We feed our dogs Nutro Natural Choice, and its one of the foods listed on there. Though, like I said, we feed them the dry food. And Nutro Natural Choice is not cheap at all. Its not the most expensive food, but its definitely not cheap. We really like it, and I am just glad its not part of the recall because I have no idea what we would switch too.


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I wonder what it is that is making them so sick.  How awful.....



I wondered about this as well. Does anyone know what's the problem ingredient/ingredients?

I'd like to check the food I give my pets to see if it's in their food as well. Wonder how long menufoods knew about this and how much time they spent lawyering up. I wonder if my pet's food manufacturer is doing the same thing.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2007)

Our cat JP that died a few weeks back had kidney failure  But it would be impossible to tell what food because they pretty much get what ever the PetSmart near wife's work has on sale. The dogs and cats are all picky eaters, if we try to feed one food all they time, after a couple weeks they stop eating it.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 18, 2007)

> Sarah Tuite, a company spokeswoman, has said the recalled products were made using wheat gluten purchased from a new supplier, which has since been dropped for another source. Wheat gluten is a source of protein.
> 
> Food and Drug Administration spokeswoman Julie Zawisza said it is still too early to determine what could have affected the food. Zawisza added that even if wheat gluten is the source "it doesn't necessarily mean the wheat gluten per se. It could be another substance associated with the wheat gluten."



Thats what one of the article's said.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

*Bump* - this is just too important. Even if you don't have pets, please read the info and links and share it with your friends and neighbors. 

It should be a crime that this isn't being more widely publicized.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 19, 2007)

so scary!!!!!!!!!!! My mom found out about this the other day and started freaking out because our dog is fed Iams. Luckily she only gets dry kibble, so I guess shes in the clear. I need to get this info to the kennel, as I know a lot of customers feed their dogs canned food.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

There's a good site here which lists all of the brands involved, and what to do about it. Note that they are *incorrect *about one thing - the recall *DOES* involve dry _pouched _food, not just canned foods. 

Recalled Cat Product Information
Recall Information 1-866-895-2708

1. Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
2. Authority
3. Best Choice
4. Companion
5. Compliments
6. Demoulas Market Basket
7. Eukanuba
8. Fine Feline Cat
9. Food Lion
10. Foodtown
11. Giant Companion
12. Hannaford
13. Hill Country Fare
14. Hy-Vee
15. Iams
16. Key Food
17. Laura Lynn
18. Lil Red
19. Loving Meals
20. Meijers Main Choice
21. Nutriplan
22. Nutro Max Gourmet Classics
23. Nutro Natural Choice
24. Paws
25. Pet Pride
26. Presidents Choice
27. Price Chopper
28. Priority
29. Save-A-Lot
30. Schnucks
31. Sophistacat
32. Special Kitty Canada
33. Special Kitty US
34. Springfield Prize
35. Sprout
36. Total Pet, My True Friend
37. Wegmans
38. Western Family
39. White Rose
40. Winn Dixie

1. Science Diet® Kitten Savory Cuts® Ocean Fish 3 oz. and 5.5 oz.
2. Science Diet® Feline Adult Savory Cuts® Beef 5.5 oz.
3. Science Diet® Feline Adult Savory Cuts® Chicken 5.5 oz.
4. Science Diet® Feline Adult Savory Cuts® Ocean Fish 5.5 oz.
5. Science Diet® Feline Senior Savory Cuts® Chicken 5.5 oz.

Recalled Dog Product Information
Recall Information 1-866-895-2708

1. Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
2. Authority
3. Award
4. Best Choice
5. Big Bet
6. Big Red
7. Bloom
8. Bruiser
9. Cadillac
10. Companion
11. Demoulas Market Basket
12. Eukanuba
13. Food Lion
14. Giant Companion
15. Great Choice
16. Hannaford
17. Hill Country Fare
18. Hy-Vee
19. Iams
20. Key Food
21. Laura Lynn
22. Loving Meals
23. Meijers Main Choice
24. Mixables
25. Nutriplan
26. Nutro Max
27. Nutro Natural Choice
28. Nutro
29. OlRoy Canada
30. OlRoy US
31. Paws
32. Pet Essentials
33. Pet Pride - Good n Meaty
34. Presidents Choice
35. Price Chopper
36. Priority
37. Publix
38. Roche Bros
39. Save-A-Lot
40. Schnucks
41. Shep Dog
42. Springsfield Prize
43. Sprout
44. Stater Bros
45. Total Pet, My True Friend
46. Western Family
47. White Rose
48. Winn Dixie
49. Your Pet

"FDA is conducting an investigation and working with Menu Foods, Inc. to ensure the effectiveness of the recall. Consumers with questions may contact the company at 1-866-895-2708. Consumers who wish to report adverse actions or other problems can go to http://www.FDA.gov/opacom/backgrounders/complain.html to contact the FDA complaint coordinator in their state."

(do we, or can we, have the ability to do columns on posts? anyone? beuller?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2007)

We buy Purina One. Purina isn't listed, but I still have my doubts.

*bump*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bubba gets pedigree and Sosa gets purina. My boys should be safe.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *Bump* - this is just too important. Even if you don't have pets, please read the info and links and share it with your friends and neighbors.
> 
> It should be a crime that this isn't being more widely publicized.



I don't know about your local news, but it's all OVER the news and papers here. There was also a few minute long segment with URLs and phone numbers on the national news I watched (think it was ABC). 

So, it's good that it seems to be getting much more attention now. Thank God, such a helpless feeling for the pet owners.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, I'm seeing national news coverage on it now too, which is good. Finally! They knew aout this in _December_. 

I'm growing angrier and angrier about it as more news is coming out - I think the numbers they're giving for deaths are horribly under-reported. 

I wish I could say heads will roll for this, but we all know it will just end up to a lot of dead animals, and no one being held responsible. I can only hope that have that rotten crap off the shelves now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sticking this thread temporarily because it's really getting under my skin the more and more it's talked about. There are still people who don't know, or don't have pets but know people who do and they need to spread the word. Some people assume that their brand wasn't involved when it very well could have been... so please, if you know ANYONE who owns pets, make sure they know about this, but have also CHECKED the list!!!!

They're finally reporting on how the company (Menu Foods) knew about the deaths over 4 weeks ago, and 3 weeks ago confirmed the deaths (!!!!) through their own internal taste testings that included animal deaths. 

Hopefully some legal changes in the way pet food and owners rights in regard to pet food safety will come of all of this. Just a horrible thing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 22, 2007)

(from Consumerist)

*Recalled Pet Food Still On Walmart Shelves*







Over a week since a national pet food recall involving over 80 name brands, recalled pet food can still be found on Walmart shelves. The pet food has been linked to several pet deaths, and can cause kidney failure. From WKYC:

We found over three shelves full of Ol' Roy, one of the recalled brands.

Only three varieties of Ol' Roy have been recalled, and with so many varieties, this can be confusing for customers.

A WalMart spokesperson told us their stores are carefully handling the recall, and also issued a statement.

The company reassures "As an additional precautionary measure, we have also put a sales restriction on the products in question so that, should one inadvertently be scanned, a restriction notice will come up for the cashier."

For a list of the recalled brands, click here. *Do not assume that food left on store shelves is safe*. MEGHANN MARCO

Recalled Pet Food Still On Store Shelves [WKYC]


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Mar 22, 2007)

Out here in So. Cal. the news has reported that there are already12 confirmed cases of cat and dog death related to the food.

Luckly my cats only get wet food as a treat but I usualy would give them the wal mart brand..

The website lists only the pouches as being effected but still.. I wory.


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 23, 2007)

UPDATE:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/23/pet.food.recall.ap/index.html

"Rat Poison Reportedly Found in Tainted Pet Food..."

Wow.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm tempted to make food for my dog now, but I'm not sure I could make it nutritionally balanced for her.

Rat poisoning, eh? I know accidents can happen but this sounds deliberate. (couldn't open the CNNlink, it shuts down my browser). If so, what a sicko.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2007)

Seriously, who hates HOUSEPETS bad enough to intentionally poison them?


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 23, 2007)

I knew a kid growing up who always killed his sister's hamsters.

He's in a special facility now.


----------



## Donna (Mar 23, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> I'm tempted to make food for my dog now, but I'm not sure I could make it nutritionally balanced for her.
> 
> Rat poisoning, eh? I know accidents can happen but this sounds deliberate. (couldn't open the CNNlink, it shuts down my browser). If so, what a sicko.



Here's the article for you, and others who cannot get the link to open:


> ALBANY, New York (AP) -- Rat poison was found in pet food blamed for the deaths of at least 16 cats and dogs, but scientists said Friday they still don't know how it got there and predicted more animal deaths would be linked to it.
> 
> Also Friday, the company that produced the food expanded its recall to include all 95 brands of the "cuts and gravy" style food, regardless of when they were produced.
> 
> ...



Also, I found out that if you are skittish about buying pet food from any of the major retailers, check with your local whole/organic grocery. A lot of them carry pet food, locally produced, and free from contaminants.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you for posting the article. CNN always closes my browser.

Good idea on the organic stores. I visit a few here regularly and have picked up dog treats at them, but never dog food.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Seriously, who hates HOUSEPETS bad enough to intentionally poison them?



I think if it turns out to be tampering (I believe that, given the "relatively" small number of pets who've died and the numbers it would be if a food base was poisoned across the board) it's going to be a disgruntled employee who wanted to harm "the company" without any regard to the pets. They were just collateral damage. 

Sick fucking people, either way you look at it.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 27, 2007)

Heres an update from CNN:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/27/pet.food.recall.ap/index.html

Over 100 pet deaths and 471 renal failure cases now 


Dave


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 29, 2007)

How To Contact Menu Foods Executives, Makers Of Rat-Poisoned Pet Food






If you would like to let Menu Foods know what you think about them selling pet food laced with rat poison, here's their executive contact info:

1) To reach Paul Henderson (pictured), President & CEO of Menu Foods GenPar Limited, call (905) 826-3870
2) Press 0 when the recording picks up.
3) Leave a short message
4) Press #.
5) Press # again when prompted.
6) Then press # to use the directory.
7) Type in "henderson" with the alphanumeric pad.
8) Press #.
9) You are then taken straight to the man.

This at least worked for us after-hours, results may vary during the day. You can use this method to reach the other executives, like:

Robert W. Luba, Chairman of the Board of Trustees & Administration Board ([email protected])
Mark A. Wiens, Chief Financial Officer, Executive Vice President, Secretary of Administrator ([email protected])
Randall C. Copeland, Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing of Administrator ([email protected])
William F. Grant, Executive Vice President - Corporate Purchasing & Logistics of Administrator ([email protected])
Christopher J. Mifflin, Executive Vice President - Operations of Administrator ([email protected])
Richard G. Shields, Executive Vice President - Technical Services of Administrator ([email protected])
Serge Darkazanli, President and Chief Executive Officer ([email protected], [email protected])

Address:
Menu Foods Income Fund
8 Falconer Drive
Streetsville, ON
Canada L5N 1B1
Fax: 905.826.4995

We made this post at the request of Darla and Dave, whose dog Sissy died after eating the deadly dog food.

"We only want Menu Food to be responsible for the vet bills, cremation, cost of the dog. We do not want to get rich off this. Just be compensated for our beloved dog," the couple wrote The Consumerist.  BEN POPKEN

[email info via For The Love Of Dog Blog]

I hope some of you will at least email. Personally, I still find it depressing how little people seem to care.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Just had a wee scare with this. My baby was up puking last night, lots of times (which I have to say: I'm getting a bit tired of the laundry going on at the Mango household...she seems to aim for my things).

I was just sitting here and realized that I had fed her some iams wet food instead of the normal Purina Indoor cause I had ran out. Then this thread came into view and I realized that we never checked those cans because I sorta forgot about them and they haven't been used in awhile.

I just called my roommate, and it looks like the product code stuff is NOT in the recalled range, but I'm really looking forward to going home and checking myself.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

*Melamine????*

I'm glad you baby's food isn't on the list, but it's still sure worrisome.

Evidently, it's a good idea not to use food with wheat gluten or other fillers in it, as it is evidence of it being cheap food that likely won't fill your pet's nutrition needs, from what I heard. But anyway, I just saw this:

*FDA doesn't find rat poison in pet food*

By ANDREW BRIDGES, Associated Press Writer 15 minutes ago

WASHINGTON - Recalled pet foods contained a chemical used to make plastics, but government tests failed to confirm the presence of rat poison, federal officials said Friday.

The
Food and Drug Administration said it found melamine in samples of the Menu Foods pet food, as well as in wheat gluten used as an ingredient in the wet-style products. The FDA was working to rule out the possibility that the contaminated wheat gluten could have made it into any human food, but was not aware of any risk to people.

It wasn't immediately clear whether the melamine was the culprit in the deaths of more than a dozen cats and dogs and the illnesses of hundreds more, said Stephen F. Sundlof, director of the FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine.

In a news conference, FDA officials said that the apparently melamine-contaminated wheat gluten also was shipped to a company that manufactures dry pet food, but they would not name the company.

The FDA is attempting to determine if that company used any of the wheat gluten, imported from China, to make dry pet food, Sundlof said. The head of Menu Foods, the manufacturer of the recalled pet food, said Friday it had dropped the U.S. supplier of the imported ingredient. Paul Henderson also suggested his company would sue the unnamed supplier.

Wheat gluten, a source of vegetable protein, is also used in some human foods, but the FDA emphasized it had found no indication that the contaminated ingredient had been used in food for people.

The FDA said it would alert the public quickly if the melamine was found in any foods other than the recalled pet food.
More...

And this:
*Melamine in pet food, wheat gluten from China: FDA*

By Aarthi Sivaraman 2 hours, 18 minutes ago

NEW YORK (Reuters) - U.S. officials said on Friday that melamine, a chemical used in fertilizers in Asia and forbidden in pet food, has been detected in the wheat gluten used by Canada-based Menu Foods.

"The association between the melamine in the kidneys and urine of cats that died and the melamine in the food they consumed is undeniable," said Stephen Sundlof, director of the U.S.
Food and Drug Administration's Center for Veterinary Medicine, during a press conference.

Melamine should not be in pet food at all, but its presence has not been confirmed as the cause of sickness or deaths in pets, because there is little research on its effects on those animals, the FDA said.

"So it is very difficult to determine a level that would be harmful or lethal," Sundlof said.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2007)

Codes or not, my pets aren't getting _any _food produced by Menufoods. Anything I might have had (there was nothing) would have gone back to the store, down the disposal or in the trash the minute that recall info came out.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 30, 2007)

Good for you, Samantha......I say better safe than sorry.

I am so thankful that my cats and my dog food were not from these folks or on the list.

Phewwwww! 
Kara


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2007)

*First dry pet food recalled, chemical cited in supply*

Toll: Scores more may have died | Video: 104 lost
Foods affected: 50 dog brands | 40 for cats
Video: Critical information for pet owners
By Elizabeth Weise, USA TODAY

A recall of pet food expanded Friday *to include the first dry product*, which is available only through veterinarians' offices.

Meanwhile, the FDA now says the contamination in wet pet food that has injured and killed pets across the country may not have been the pesticide aminopterin but possibly a fertilizer and plastics agent called melamine.

In a news conference Friday morning, the Food and Drug Administration announced that its labs had detected melamine in samples of the pet food, in the wheat gluten used to make it and in the urine and kidneys of cats who were injured by it.

FDA investigators are not certain how melamine would sicken or kill dogs and cats; there is little scientific information available about melamine exposure in animals.

ON DEADLINE: What is melamine?

The latest recall was announced Friday evening, when Hills Pet Nutrition said it is recalling its Prescription Diet Feline Dry Food. The company said the food contained wheat gluten provided by a company that also supplied wheat gluten to Menu Foods, the firm that initiated the earlier recall. It did not say whether any pet illnesses had been associated with the food.

Hill's Science Diet Savory Cuts Feline canned cat foods, manufactured by Menu Foods, were previously withdrawn from the market as a precaution. Together with this earlier withdrawal, less than 1% of all Hill's products have been affected, the company said. The recall does not include Prescription Diet m/d Feline canned food, which contains no wheat gluten.

*The affected products:
*
 Prescription Diet m/d Feline dry food, 4 pound bag, 52742 42770 (all lot numbers)

Prescription Diet m/d Feline dry food, ten pound bag, 52742 42790 (all lot numbers)

The company advised consumers to stop using the product and return it for a refund. Hill's is reformulating the food so that it will not contain wheat gluten, the company said.

Earlier in the day, the FDA said its labs found no aminopterin in its tests. Neither did labs at the College of Veterinary Medicine at Cornell University in New York. Cornell has been involved in testing of the Menu Foods since the first indication of the problem, "We have not been able to confirm aminoptrin in the food or body samples," says Donald Smith, dean of the college.

New York State, which originally found the aminopterin in the pet food, said Friday that it stood beyind its find. It also said it had no doubt that melamine is present in the pet food, but that there was not enough data on the mammalian toxicity levels to conclude that it could cause illness in cats and dogs.

The FDA has to date received more than 8,800 calls related to the pet food, made by Menu Foods of Canada and recalled March 16 after a New York State lab announced it had discovered aminopterin, a rat poison, in some samples.

Smith says that Cornell veterinarians found melamine in the affected animals' kidneys and urine but don't have a medical explanation for how it might be causing injury. He is being very cautious "There's no evidence yet to tie (the pet injuries) into the melamine," Smith says.

Menu Foods said Friday it imported the wheat gluten from China because of tight supply. Normally it gets wheat gluten, often used as a binding agent in wet pet foods, from North America and Europe.

The China wheat gluten supplier  a new supplier for Menu  was dropped in early March after the company realized there may be a problem. Menu said no product made since then contained the contaminated wheat gluten.

"Quite simply, one supplier's product was adulterated in a manner that was not part of any known screening process for wheat gluten," Menu Foods CEO Paul Henderson said today. He declined to identify the company that provided the wheat gluten  other to say that it was a new supplier for the company  and said Menu Foods was contemplating legal action against the supplier.

Henderson said Menu Foods had a "great deal of interest" in learning why it was supplied with adulterated wheat that would pass the screening.

The FDA said Friday the agency is now testing 100% of incoming wheat gluten supplies from China.

In the USA, melamine is primarily used as to make plastics. But in Asia it is also used as a fertilizer, said Stephen Sundlof, director of FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine.

Earlier this month, more than 60,000 cans of wet pet food manufactured by Menu Foods were recalled because of reports that cats and dogs were being injured and killed by a mysterious contamination in the food, which was sold under more than 95 brand names.

Sundlof acknowledged that there is frustration on the part of the public that the cause hasn't been pinned down. He said FDA personnel have been working around the clock to determine the extent of the contamination and its cause. More than 400 employees at national headquarters and in 20 district offices are working on it, he says, as well as at least three field laboratories.

"FDA recognizes that pets are very important to the American people," Sundlof said. "As a veterinarian, my life's work has been to work with animals."


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

God it is really just unbelievable..... my boys get a Whiskas pouch everyday (they split it), and Mars (manufacturer) assures they're safe and fine. The more this happens, I just want to pull it from their diet. I'm totally freaked out by all of it now. 

I've even looked up making them food by myself, but because of all the complex enzymes and nutrients they need, it seems nearly impossible and not very cost/time effective. 

I've found some excellent organics on the market, including Newman's.... so I'm still investigating.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been feeding the dry food that's recalled and after I saw a story about this today I checked the code number. It matches.

Called the vet and I'm taking the kids in for blood work to check kidney function. Mine really don't have any symptoms, so I'm hopeful that they'll be okay.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2007)

seriously, someone tell me what to do. i give mine a mix of the Science Diet For Fatties and something else (I don't even remember what--it all goes into a big rubbermaid tub and I throw the packaging out). I was worried that we'd hear, later, that more things had been added to the recall...I have this sense that no matter what we buy, thinking it's 'safe' now, will suddenly NOT be safe next week.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I've been feeding the dry food that's recalled and after I saw a story about this today I checked the code number. It matches.
> 
> Called the vet and I'm taking the kids in for blood work to check kidney function. Mine really don't have any symptoms, so I'm hopeful that they'll be okay.



Rainy, I'm so sorry.  But SO glad to hear they're not showing any symptoms, that probably means good things. 

*fat fingers crossed*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2007)

Jes said:


> seriously, someone tell me what to do. i give mine a mix of the Science Diet For Fatties and something else (I don't even remember what--it all goes into a big rubbermaid tub and I throw the packaging out). I was worried that we'd hear, later, that more things had been added to the recall...I have this sense that no matter what we buy, thinking it's 'safe' now, will suddenly NOT be safe next week.


If you're _really _not sure what food your pets are getting, throw it ALL OUT, _now_, (securely wrapped so no strays that get into trash can get to it) and buy a different food that isn't currently on the recall list. Keep it in the original packaging so you can check product numbers if need be. 

And I agree- the list is probably going to grow. All we can do it keep up with the news.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> If you're _really _not sure what food your pets are getting, throw it ALL OUT, _now_, (securely wrapped so no strays that get into trash can get to it) and buy a different food that isn't currently on the recall list. Keep it in the original packaging so you can check product numbers if need be.
> 
> And I agree- the list is probably going to grow. All we can do it keep up with the news.



I have to agree with this.... don't take any chances if you have no way of knowing what foods or lots you have mixed in there. Kitties first!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey folks Wayne and I just decided to trash the food we have (Ol' Roy) and we are going with Purina since only one item of theirs is on the list and I am freaking out!!!!!!

http://www.purina.com/

That's not to say tomorrow we won't be going to a health food store and buying all natural food - but I cannot in good conscience feed them food that may come up later.

This is a friggin nightmare - MY babies!


----------



## Risible (Mar 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> And I agree- the list is probably going to grow. All we can do it keep up with the news.



Yeah, the list has been growing- it seems on a daily basis. I feed kitty Fancy Feast wet and dry, so I went onto the website this afternoon just to see if they had a statement. They did, an "all clear" statement. However, I found out at that site that Mighty Dog 5.3 oz wet food pouch was on the list, which I hadn't seen on any the other lists I've checked. I've fed my dogs Mighty Dog, but it was months ago, long before the recall date of Dec 2006.

I'm going to keep checking the websites for updates.

This thread has been very helpful. I'd like to thank everyone for their contributions; my pets do too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

This is what I've fed my kitties for years. They love it, and it contains NO wheat or wheat gluten. 

In case anyone just wants to get away from any wheat gluten because you're gun shy, I figured I'd just let you know an option. 

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm getting really tired of all the alarmist rhetoric and piecemeal way in which the news is coming out...I DON'T mean that it isn't totally alarming and awful, I just mean...I feel very helpless and in the clutches of big biz and I *don't* know what I'd feed my cats if not this and I'm tired of all the baiting headlines and stuff...whole thing pissing me off when it's not scaring me.

My cats' food isn't on the list so far, but I keep lookin at 'em like...are y'all okay? Jes is right-- there's only gonna be more of this.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks AnnMarie 3 places in our town carry this brand. 




AnnMarie said:


> This is what I've fed my kitties for years. They love it, and it contains NO wheat or wheat gluten.
> 
> In case anyone just wants to get away from any wheat gluten because you're gun shy, I figured I'd just let you know an option.
> 
> http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> thanks AnnMarie 3 places in our town carry this brand.



Excellent!! I hope it works out for you... it has a lot of other pluses as well. The meat they use doesn't contain antibiotics or hormones, they only use vitamin E enzymes to preserve the fish products, etc... they have a lot of info about the things they do to make the food safer/healthier.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 31, 2007)

The brand that we feed our dogs is on the list, but I just checked their website again, and it does say that their dry food and treats do not have wheat gluten in it at all. 
http://www.nutroproducts.com/mfrecall.asp

I'm not worried right now, with the bag of food that they are currently eating. We bought it months ago, and if there was a problem with it, I think it would have shown up by now, considering they are so small to begin with. 

And since they are so small, it will probably be another couple of months before we have to buy a new bag of food, I just hope by then they will know for sure which foods are effected and will hopefully have fixed the issue. 

This is what we feed them: http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdogsmbites.asp
They really like it, and it does really help their coats. Pixie's wasn't the best when we got her, and the last couple of months on this food has helped her coat so much. Its not a cheap food at all, but its not the most expensive either.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2007)

If your particular food isn't on the list, then you're safe, and hopefully your flavor won't be included. Myself, I'm keeping my pets away from all Menufood brands. 

However, please do NOT hold on to any food waiting for your pets to show symptoms before switching. Check the recall news and lists daily. Many people (see Rainy's post above) have found they've fed their pets tainted food, and yet saw no symptoms. It doesn't mean that they're harm-free, and they should be immediately checked by a vet. 

Until this is over - we're responsible for being diligent about caring for our animals.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 31, 2007)

The dry food of Nutro isn't a Menu Food brand, so thats why I'm not worried. Only certain kinds of their (Nutro) wet food have been affected by this recall. 

I am diligent about caring for my dogs. And to imply that I'm not kind of pisses me off. My dogs have been eating this _same_ bag of dog food for almost 5 months now, and thats what I meant that if there was something wrong with the dry food of Nutro (which I don't believe there is and don't believe there will be in the future with this issue) I think it would have shown up in them by now. And believe me if I did feed my dogs one of the actual foods that were recalled, they would have been in the vets office that day. I take excellent care of my dogs, and would not allow them to continue to eat tainted food. We had a mouse issue at the last duplex we lived in, and a mouse got into a brand new bag of food of Cocoa's. And we threw the whole thing out because of it. So I'm not above throwing out food and buying something new. So if it does come out that their dry food is included, that bag will be in the trash.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry, tink - I'm not implying that you're not caring for your pets responsibly - I'm just struggling to make sure all pets are being kept safe... something that's proving near impossible to do with this expanding recall.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2007)

*Recall expanded to two more companies*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A major recall of pet food in North America has expanded to two more companies and now includes dry food for the first time, U.S. federal health authorities and the companies said.

The Food and Drug Administration said late on Friday it notified Hill's Pet Nutrition Inc. that tests had detected byproducts of a suspect chemical in the wheat gluten it used to make Prescription Diet m/d Feline dry food.

The FDA concluded earlier on Friday that melamine, a chemical used in fertilizers in Asia and forbidden in pet food, had been found in some wheat gluten used by a Canadian company at the center of the recall two weeks ago.

Ontario-based Menu Foods makes pet food sold under several popular labels. The FDA and Menu said the suspect wheat gluten came from a Chinese supplier, which was not identified.

Menu recalled certain batches of wet pet food in mid-March after the products were blamed for the deaths of at least 14 animals -- mostly cats.

The FDA, which is continuing its investigation, found that wheat gluten from the same company that supplied Menu Foods was used to make the Hill's product, the first time a dry food had been implicated.

Hill's, a unit of Colgate-Palmolive Co. based in Topeka, Kansas, has voluntarily recalled the product sold through veterinarians. The company confirmed the recall in a statement.

Separately, Nestle Purina PetCare Co. announced in a statement it was voluntarily recalling all sizes and varieties of its ALPO Prime Cuts in Gravy wet dog food with specific date codes.

Nestle Purina, based in St. Louis, said it learned on Friday that "some quantity" of wheat gluten from the same supply company linked to Menu and Hill's was used on a limited basis at one of its facilities.

No Purina brand dry pet foods were affected by the recall.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *No Purina brand dry pet foods were affected by the recall.*



Worth repeating and emphasizing.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I have to agree with this.... don't take any chances if you have no way of knowing what foods or lots you have mixed in there. Kitties first!!


Well, I called my vet. My food (the recalled type) is old--at least 4 or 5 months at the most recent, probably much older. Apparently, the bad wheat gluten was only used in 2007. If the story is correct, I mean. So, since she's eaten about 75% of it, with no probs, I feel ok continuing, but in terms of what to buy now, that seems safe but may turn out not to be, well.... If 95 brands of food (plus a few new ones) have recalls, why not more than that? 95 is a hell of a lot. I realize those brands come from the same plant, but as I said, I think we'll find many more brands have purchased the same stuff that Menu Foods purchased.

I also wonder about this--yesterday I bought new dry food. The ingredients list chicken (meat) gluten. But no wheat gluten. Can we assume anything from that? Does wheat gluten go by any other names? Is it mixed in with other compounds? Will we find out later that it's actually NOT the wheat gluten, but another additive/fixative/binder?

I may look into making my own. "Home prepared dog and cat diets: the healthful alternative" was written by a vet. It's not a cheap book, but I might ILL it to take a look. Apparently, one needs to buy supplements (let's hope they are poison-free), but other than that, one can just use regular meat/veg/rice combos to make food. It gives one pause.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 31, 2007)

This from CNN:

Cats may be more sensitive to pet food contaminant:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/31/pet.food.recall.cats.ap/index.html


Dave


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2007)

A footnote from the Purina site - possible other name of the wet food being recalled: 


> ** Due to a product name change in early 2007, this voluntary recall also covers one item with the same date code labeled as *ALPO® Prime Entrees in Gravy with Chicken, Rotini Pasta & Vegetables*.



Found here: 
http://www.purina.com/Company/Press/2007/MightyDog.aspx


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm getting really tired of all the alarmist rhetoric and piecemeal way in which the news is coming out...I DON'T mean that it isn't totally alarming and awful, I just mean...I feel very helpless and in the clutches of big biz and I *don't* know what I'd feed my cats if not this and I'm tired of all the baiting headlines and stuff...whole thing pissing me off when it's not scaring me.



Same here! My animals are VERY important to me, andthe way this news has been coming out, it scares me to death and now I just feel helpless.

Yesterday I found out that 2 dogs that used to stay at the kennel I work at, have DIED. Both golden retrivers, who werent young, but definitly not old and dying! Makes me wonder if they were eating the toxic food...   

Our local vet has seen a few cases of kidney failure and has had 2 dogs die. One they are POSITIVE it was because of the food, and the other is still being investigated. Ive also heard that there has been a high number of young cats dying in my area.

This really fucking upsets me and Im scared shitless. My dog and cats are my world. Its bad enough when a customer's dog dies...


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Sorry, tink - I'm not implying that you're not caring for your pets responsibly - I'm just struggling to make sure all pets are being kept safe... something that's proving near impossible to do with this expanding recall.



Its ok - I can over react sometimes  I think its great that this post is a sticky and that every one keeps posting the updates.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 1, 2007)

I had my two kitties tested this weekend and clinically they have no signs and their urinalysis looked good. Tomorrow all the blood test results should be back and I'll know for sure that they're okay.

If anyone has seen any info about reimbursements for testing from Menu Foods, I'd appreciate if you could post it. I've searched online and found a petition that's being circulated but nothing definitive. I'm also going to write to the manufacturer of the food. The bill was about $300.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I had my two kitties tested this weekend and clinically they have no signs and their urinalysis looked good. Tomorrow all the blood test results should be back and I'll know for sure that they're okay.
> 
> If anyone has seen any info about reimbursements for testing from Menu Foods, I'd appreciate if you could post it. I've searched online and found a petition that's being circulated but nothing definitive. I'm also going to write to the manufacturer of the food. The bill was about $300.



They are claiming on their site that they will pay for any bills that are directly associated to the recall making pets sick. I don't know if that means testing for pets who don't "appear" sick or what, and so far I haven't seen details of how customers are supposed to get their money back. If I find anything I'll follow up with a link. 

Keep the packaging!!!! You're going to need proof.

This is what is says on their site: 


> 3. Who is going to pay my vet bills for sickness and death?
> If Menu Foods product is the cause of sickness or death, Menu Foods will take responsibility. Menu has engaged a professional firm to manage your concerns and is currently contacting concerned pet owners who have reached our call center. Specific direction will be received from these individuals. Please keep copies of all your vet records and receipts for pet food purchases as well as vet bills.



Found here: http://www.menufoods.com/recall/FAQ_Consumer.htm


----------



## rainyday (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, AM. Yup, have the packaging, the remaining food (about 10% left of a 10lb bag) and the testing receipts. Since I bought the food from the vet I probably have the purchase receipt still too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Thanks, AM. Yup, have the packaging, the remaining food (about 10% left of a 10lb bag) and the testing receipts. Since I bought the food from the vet I probably have the purchase receipt still too.



Oh, and completely forgot the "Thank GOD your kitties are ok, and I'm sure the last tests will be good as well... but always better safe than sorry!"...


----------



## rainyday (Apr 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh, and completely forgot the "Thank GOD your kitties are ok, and I'm sure the last tests will be good as well... but always better safe than sorry!"...


Heh. Thank you. I know what a kitty lover you are. Went without saying that you'd be happy at the news.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, so with all this going on I'm just panicked about feeding my boys any kind of food with any wheat or wheat gluten at all. My dry food has none (Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul) and their wet food (once a day they split a pack) is Whiskas, and has been forever. They eat Choice Cuts with Gravy, hasn't been on the recall list, produced by Mars Inc and they have assured quality, but I can't get the wheat gluten out of my head, and all the Whiskas Choice Cuts have it in them. 

Sooooo, today I hit the grocery store in search of new wet foods for the boys. I only bought a few because I figured it may bit hit or miss. I ended up with Whiskas Purrrfectly Fish (new) which I'd written about before in the Clubhouse I believe. It's all fish, they LOVED it when I tried it the first time, so I bought two pouches of that. However, at least 2 of the varieties of Purrfectly Fish have "wheat flour", which just seems like an earlier form of gluten to me?? So I didn't buy those. 

The other two things I picked up were Sheba Premium Cuts. From the seafood varieties I read, none of them contain an ingredient that even resembles wheat - although they also seem to not have all the other nutrients/enzymes that so many other foods list. I don't know... but since my boys eat dry food that has all the nutritional stuff, I'm not worried about them being malnourished in some way (especially fatty!).  

Anyway, just reporting on more frustration. I am going to hit one of our local stores that carries organic foods, but none were open on Sunday.

ETA: Found this on the Sheba site: _SHEBA® PREMIUM CUTSTM is intended for intermittent or supplemental feeding only. The perfect complement to a complete diet._

Explains the lack of nutrients in the ingredient list.


----------



## Tina (Apr 1, 2007)

This is just awful -- makes it hard to know what to feed your pets. I wonder how long this has been going on; if it's been going on for a while but they just found out, or what.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

Donna posted this info on the duplicated thread from the Main Board, which I've since closed, but wanted to make sure this info is seen (if I'm duplicating a post I'm sorry, I didn't see it when I looked before): 


> Some links for anyone interested in making their own pet food:
> 
> http://www.catnutrition.org/foodmaking.html
> http://www.sitstay.com/store/books/d...982&SID=681982
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2007)

More recalls, this time for DelMonte: http://delmonte.com/petfoodrecall.html



> SAN FRANCISCO, March 31, 2007—As a precautionary measure, Del Monte Pet Products is voluntarily recalling select product codes of its pet treat products sold under the *Jerky Treats®, Gravy Train® Beef Sticks and Pounce Meaty Morsels® brands as well as select dog snack and wet dog food products sold under private label brands*. A complete list of affected brands and products is below.
> 
> The Company took this voluntary recall action immediately after learning this morning from the FDA that wheat gluten supplied to Del Monte Pet Products from a specific manufacturing facility in China contained melamine. Melamine is a substance not approved for use in food. The FDA made this finding as part of its ongoing investigation into the recent pet food recall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2007)

from the del monte recall notice AM posted:

The Company took this voluntary recall action immediately after learning this morning from the FDA that wheat gluten supplied to Del Monte Pet Products from a specific manufacturing facility in China contained melamine. Melamine is a substance not approved for use in food. The FDA made this finding as part of its ongoing investigation into the recent pet food recall. 

---------
ok, now...wheat gluten supplied to Del Monte products. Does this mean that these are the only DM products that contain wheat gluten?? The canned brand I buy is made by Del Monte (9 lives, i believe). Am I going to hear that their food is also being recalled in a few days? I know no one can answer this for me, I'm just bitching. 9Lives is the one brand I stocked up on b/c I need to feed the cat something!


----------



## Risible (Apr 2, 2007)

I've taken to making a daily round of the websites for my pets' food: Dog food dry, dog snacks, pouch food; kitty food wet and dry. I don't think I'm just being paranoid. It seems like there's a new brand to the Poison Party every day.

It pisses me off that all these years the pet food companies have been making their buck off of me, tempting me with cutsie packaging and advertising with smiling, happy, healthy pets and slogans like, "Because we care," or "Your pet's health is important to us, that's why we...." whatev. And where are they now with all the "care" and the "love"? Who's paying the vet bills? 

I know what they're going to do next. In spite of their "care" and "love," they're right now lawyering up in order to make it as complicated and difficult as possible to actually get a settlement from them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me (or point somewhere that will tell me) what brands are totally safe as of right now? My mother took my kitties off of Iams just to be safe, even though all they eat is dry, and bought them Purina - and now that's on the list too. Is there any major national brand that currently is not under scrutiny? I'm looking for a brand that has had neither wet nor dry recalled. We'd rather err on the side of caution. I'm worried about them, as I'm at school 500 miles away from them, and can't keep an eye on them/snuggle them/tell them I love them/get clawed when I hug them too long.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can somebody please tell me (or point somewhere that will tell me) what brands are totally safe as of right now? My mother took my kitties off of Iams just to be safe, even though all they eat is dry, and bought them Purina - and now that's on the list too. Is there any major national brand that currently is not under scrutiny? I'm looking for a brand that has had neither wet nor dry recalled. We'd rather err on the side of caution. I'm worried about them, as I'm at school 500 miles away from them, and can't keep an eye on them/snuggle them/tell them I love them/get clawed when I hug them too long.



The problem is that just because something is fine today doesn't mean it will be fine next week. I think the process of tracing where all the wheat gluten came from is proving more time consuming than anyone had thought. 

In my personal opinion, the only way to be totally safe at this moment, since all reports indicate the issue is WITH the wheat gluten, is to avoid product containing it. 

My dry food already didn't (Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul) and I've switched temporarily to a couple of wet foods that contain no wheat products (see my post from yesterday for more on that.)

So, read your labels and hope for the best at this rate.... it sucks, but I think we're all in the same fearful boat.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm loathe to suggest anything b/c I honestly believe what I suggest today may be on the list tomorrow. 

I've been doling out human tuna, chicken breast, the food she was already eating (w/o incident), no treats, and fancy feast. In other words, she's livin' high on the hog and there will be no keeping her down on the farm after she sees the big city!

AM suggested a brand that has no wheat gluten--so let's hope it's actually the wheat gluten that's the issue (the FDA keeps saying it can't connect melamine to illness/death, so I suppose it's possible that it's NOT the wheat gluten at issue, here).

In other words, I just don't know. If someone can suggest something other than the above, I'd like to hear it, too. But I'm not sure I'll believe it.

ps: the purina recall is for the dog food only (at least right now. But wouldn't it make sense that it's possible the cat food uses the same ingredient?)


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My mother took my kitties off of Iams just to be safe, even though all they eat is dry, and bought them Purina - and now that's on the list too.



Actually, Purina dry seems to be safe for now. I haven't seen anything about any of the dry products being pulled, and I checked the bag that we have earlier today- it doesn't contain any wheat gluten.

Do you have a source for that info?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 2, 2007)

We're on Purina dry - indoor cat formula; and 9-lives wet. 

Both of those are safe as of today. The purina product involved was wet food. 

I think we all just have to keep checking the news, and the websites of our current brands... and then keep eachother updated here. 

*sigh*


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> ...the FDA keeps saying it can't connect melamine to illness/death, so I suppose it's possible that it's NOT the wheat gluten at issue, here)...



From what I've read (about 100 articles, will try to find a direct quote) they (FDA) said they have found melamine in the wheat gluten samples and melamine in the cat urine samples of sick animals, so they made the connection that way. I've not yet heard of any other ingredient that's even remotely linked to the recall (especially since the dry foods that ended up on the recall also contain the gluten), so here's hoping they're at the very least searching in the right ingredient. 

Ugh, what a mess.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a note on feeding kitties tuna in general: 

http://www.lenhumanesoc.org/Tips/ASPCA-Tuna.htm

I don't think it's any problem to avoid the current food scares with some tuna right now, but it shouldn't become their diet due to lack of Vitamin E and possible mercury contamination.


----------



## Jes (Apr 3, 2007)

I fully agree about the tuna issue--I don't want to give her the tuna non-stop. But... as you said, who knows? she's getting her dry, which will have some of the nutrients.

a few weeks ago, i went to BJs, and bought Berkely and Jensen (which is, I' pretty sure, a BJs home brand). Now, B and J isn't on any list. But the fact that it's a store brand (like the brands Menu is sold under) has me weirded out, too. 

So now I have scads of food that I'm just holding onto, and not feeding with. I'm cheap, and the food is probably ok, so I'm not going to throw away $40 of food, but I can't feed it, either!


----------



## saucywench (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/04/pet.deaths/index.html


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

Just posting to say that my kids' bloodwork turned up all clear except for a very slightly off potassium level in one, and the vet said if there were a kidney problem it would be off in the opposite direction. Big sigh of relief here.


----------



## gypsy (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been keeping up with this as well - it's positively horrifying and disgusting that so many pet food companies are using sub-standard products in what they are packaging and sending to the public. 

My dogs have always been fed Nutrience made by a company named Hagan's..(I think it might be a solely Canadian company but I'm not sure) which is one of the more expensive brands of food (about 25 bucks for a 16 lb bag), but well worth it - my dogs eat better than I do. lol

My one question about this whole thing is... why the hell are these huge pet food companies using wheat from CHINA for chrissakes? Why not use grain from the USA or Canada, where our laws are way more stringent about pesticides and non-organic fertilizers? It's not like we are bereft of wheat. And... RICE is the main staple of the Chinese people, so why the hell should we feed our pets something that even the general populace of an entire country DOESN'T??!?! 

This whole thing makes me positively ill. I hope these companies realize they have damaged their own client base by trying to save a few pennies. I think it's safe to assume that people who have animals as part of their families will *never* buy the named products EVER AGAIN for fear of the same thing happening.


----------



## Donna (Apr 5, 2007)

Another suggestion if you are looking for an alternative to making your own or buying locally made is Pro Pac:
http://www.propacpetfood.com/

Our vet (who also happens to be a personal friend) recommended Pro Pac and the brand is available at pet retailers in the States and Canado. It is also available online and according to the website the company ships worldwide. We've been using their Bacon Flavored Jerky Strips treats as training aids for our puppies and the dogs go nuts for them! The dogs also love the Earthborn Holistic brand of dry food. I just switched my Caitie-boo from Hill's RX brand (she has a fatty liver) to Pro Pac's Low fat formula and she loves it.


----------



## Risible (Apr 5, 2007)

While checking on updates to pet foods my kids have consumed, I checked several brands of dog snacks that I gave the boys within the past few months, one each at night. I found that a snack that I've bought and gave them was on the Del Monte list- Jerky Treats. I've bought bags of this at least once, perhaps more, as it's a fav of theirs.

I immediately checked the Del Monte recall page on their website, but wasn't able to find any specific info other than that Jerky Treats with specific codes are being recalled. I wanted to know what symptoms I should be looking out for, etc.

At length, I found this website, which has more info than the pet food websites. 

The boys are showing none of the symptoms. They are, and have been all along, eating, sleeping, chasing kitty and barking per usual.


----------



## gypsy (Apr 5, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> We've been using their Bacon Flavored Jerky Strips treats as training aids for our puppies and the dogs go nuts for them! The dogs also love the Earthborn Holistic brand of dry food. I just switched my Caitie-boo from Hill's RX brand (she has a fatty liver) to Pro Pac's Low fat formula and she loves it.



Er, Donna? DogS????? Like more than one? I think I missed something. lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 5, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Er, Donna? DogS????? Like more than one? I think I missed something. lol


You _never _pay attention. 

tsk tsk.


----------



## Risible (Apr 5, 2007)

Dog biscuits by Sunshine Mills of Red Bay, Alabama, have been added to the recall list as contaminated with melamine. Story here.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

Glad your kids aren't showing any signs, Risible. Hope all will be well with them.


----------



## gypsy (Apr 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> You _never _pay attention.
> 
> tsk tsk.



Yes I do! Uh... mostly!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 5, 2007)

Do not. 
so there.


----------



## Donna (Apr 5, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Er, Donna? DogS????? Like more than one? I think I missed something. lol





SamanthaNY said:


> You _never _pay attention.
> 
> tsk tsk.





gypsy said:


> Yes I do! Uh... mostly!





SamanthaNY said:


> Do not.
> so there.



Stop it you two....or I will turn this car around and you will not get any ice cream! Samntha, you should be ashamed of yourself hijacking your own damned thread.


----------



## Tina (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wal-Mart dog treats join pet food recall*

By ANDREW BRIDGES, Associated Press Writer Thu Apr 5, 3:16 PM ET

WASHINGTON - The recall of pet foods and treats contaminated with an industrial chemical expanded Thursday to include dog biscuits made by an Alabama company and sold by Wal-Mart under the Ol'Roy brand.

The
Food and Drug Administration said the manufacturer, Sunshine Mills Inc., is recalling dog biscuits made with imported Chinese wheat gluten. Testing has revealed the wheat gluten, a protein source, was contaminated with melamine, used to make plastics and other industrial products.

Also Thursday, Menu Foods, a major manufacturer of brand- and private-label wet pet foods expanded its original recall to include a broader range of dates and varieties. Menu Foods was the first of at least six companies to recall the now more than 100 brands of pet foods and treats made with the contaminated ingredient.

The recall now covers "cuts and gravy"-style products made between Nov. 8 and March 6, Menu Foods said. Previously, it only applied to products made beginning Dec. 3. In addition, Menu Foods said it was expanding the recall to include more varieties, but no new brands.

The FDA knows of no other pet product companies planning recalls, agency officials told reporters.

"Other than that, I think, you know, the public should feel secure in purchasing pet foods that are not subject to the recall," Stephen Sundlof, director of the FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine, told reporters.

Sunshine, of Red Bay, Ala., sells pet foods and treats under its own brands as well as private labels sold by grocery, mass merchant and dollar stores, according to its Web site. The recall included some of the products made for sale under five private labels, including Ol'Roy biscuits, sold by Wal-Mart Stores Inc., and Stater Bros. large biscuits, sold by Stater Bros. Markets. It also covered a portion of Sunshine's own Nurture, Lassie and Pet Life dog biscuit brands. More...


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 5, 2007)

And now from CNN pet chews might have salmonella...Just keeps getting worse.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/05/pet.chews/index.html

Dave


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2007)

For good advice, and straight talk, I suggest the talk with a vet available as a video on cnn.com.

He's suggesting you just NOT feed any of the foods/treats produced by the companies on the recall list, whether or not they have 'bad' lot numbers. Newer containers of these foods are available on the shelves but he's suggesting you not even bother with them. He tells you what to look for on the labels of any food you might want to buy (common sense: real ingredients with meat in the first position on the list and few chemicals) and he also said that for an animal to show signs of kidney distress/failure, it needs to have lost 66% of its kidney function--meaning you don't have as much time as you think you might have, in getting treatment. My read of what he was saying is: take pet to the vet, signs or no signs. Anyway, see for yourself, if interested.

What I want to know is this: are we SURE that it's the wheat gluten that's a problem? I keep reading how melamine isn't necessarily the cause of the probs (they can't make a direct link, though the guess may well be accurate) and that melamine in these quantities shouldn't be toxic, so what does THAT mean? 

Morever, when looking at ingredients, what constitutes wheat gluten? I see wheat flour listed a lot. If something has that, or NO wheat gluten, is that safe?

I wish i could say it was, but again, I think we may hear we're off base and something else, or some other combination, is to blame.

If I thought Pilar would go for AnnMarie's food (with the cranberries and oatmeal!) I'd buy it, but we all know how difficult cats and food can be.


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2007)

From what I've heard, any pet food that uses filler is suspect because they are cheaping out. But even that isn't a guarantee. It really sucks.


----------



## Donna (Apr 7, 2007)

I cannot begin to know what the people who have lost their pets (or who are losing them now) to this horrific case of corporate greed are experiencing. However, today I had an experience that will stay with me for the rest of my life. It also drove home the reason why I never went through with my childhood wish to become a veterinarian. My husband and I are friends with a couple who own an animal hospital. While at their practice today doing some payroll tax work to help them out, Amy brought through a small sheltie who was obviously very sick. She asked me to help clean her up, as the parents were coming by to visit. When I asked Amy what was wrong with the baby, she said renal failure due to eating tainted food. When I asked how long before the baby would get to go home, Amy shook her head and said, "She may never get to go home."

I cried all the way home. 

This is the latest story from CNN, which I am copying and pasting for those who cannot get on the site:


> Story Highlights&#8226; NEW: Theory: Chemical may have been added deliberately to raise protein level
> &#8226; NEW: FDA: We've been working round the clock since we were told of recall
> &#8226; Senate to hold hearings on FDA's handling of tainted pet food
> &#8226; Recall expands to include dog biscuits, more Menu Foods products
> ...


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 8, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> *"She may never get to go home."*



I love animals more than anything, and that is why I also never had the desire to be a vet. For all the good they do, there's a lot of sadness.  I know I wouldnt be able to put my emotions aside.


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 9, 2007)

My parents dog has been sick, vomiting off and on for weeks, basically during this scare with the dog food. I think I finally convinced them to not feed him any more dog food until this thing is totally over. And it isnt over yet. They have taken their dog Bo to the vet several times and cannot find anything wrong with him, so we are just not sure what is going on. Then we finally see that the old roy treats Bo was getting was added to the list. 

If any of you are interested, there is this website Pet Connection http://www.petconnection.com/ seems to have some good and uptodate information.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope you've alerted his vet about the tainted treats - if he's been sick that long and the bad food is responsible, he needs immediate and ongoing treatment. Grab Bo up and take him yourself if you have to, before it's too late. _Insist_ that the vet run a kidney function test.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2007)

I think everyone's aware of this, but just in case....

One of the most important - and heartbreaking - things about this bad food is that if your pet is showing symptoms, they've already suffered enough damage that chances of a 100% recovery are compromised. And the smaller the animail, the worse the consequences. Big dogs have a better chance than small dogs. For instance, in cats - they lose about 65% of kidney function before they show *any* outward signs that something is wrong. The chances of recovering full kidney function after that initial damage reduces geometrically if treatment isn't immediately given. And even with treatment, sometimes.... well, you know. You've all heard. 

I'm a over- protective pet mother (as if you all couldn't tell already). During this recall crisis (and that's what it is to me - a crisis), I'm perfectly happy to be a nervous mother and call the vet in a panic if kitty has a hangnail. The message being - don't wait for Fluffy or Fido to show symptoms. Investigate their foods. Keep up with the recall info daily by checking the website of the brand that YOU buy. 

If your pet eats or has eaten food with wheat gluten (even those brands not currently on the recall list), consider having a urinalysis test performed. And go to the vet, even if you think it's for a silly reason. 

It's better to feel silly... than to be horribly wrong and feel something so much worse.


----------



## gypsy (Apr 9, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Stop it you two....or I will turn this car around and you will not get any ice cream! Samntha, you should be ashamed of yourself hijacking your own damned thread.



YEAH SAMMIE! *raspberry*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 9, 2007)

gypsy said:


> YEAH SAMMIE! *raspberry*


*sticks gum in gypsy's hair and gives her a melvin*


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, Donna. Now the question is- if it was added deliberately to raise protein levels and increase the price as a result, di the food maker do it, or the wheat gluten manufacturer to command a higher price on the gluten?

So distressing


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2007)

Consumerist link.

*Menu Foods Execufuck Sold Half His Shares 3 Weeks Before Recall*

The CFO of Menu Foods, Mark Wiens, sold about half of his shares in the company *three weeks* before the poisoned pet food recall was announced, Canadian insider trading reports show.

In Canada's Globe and Mail, Wiens called it a "horrible coincidence."

Here's another horrible coincidence: Menu Foods also waited *three weeks* after discovering the kitty and doggy deaths before announcing the recall.

So that means Wiens sold his stocks at the same time the contamination was discovered, but before anyone else knew about it.

AP Story. 










He needs to *die*. Publically and painfully, over the course of (say it with me now... ) *three weeks*.


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 17, 2007)

Yet another pet food recall, Natural Balance this time from CNN:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/17/pet.food.recall.ap/index.html


Dave


----------



## Tina (Apr 20, 2007)

More on that. This is outrageous.

*New Tainted Ingredient Prompts Widened Pet Food Recall*

By Steven Reinberg
HealthDay Reporter Fri Apr 20, 7:02 PM ET

FRIDAY, April 20 (HealthDay News) -- The massive recall of pet foods expanded again Thursday, this time for products containing a tainted rice protein concentrate imported from China.

Blue Buffalo, of Wilton, Conn., said it was recalling more than 5,000 bags of Spa Select Kitten dry food because the foods are contaminated with melamine, an industrial chemical used to make plastics and fertilizers.

Melamine is the same chemical that was found in pet foods manufactured by the Canadian company Menu Foods. That recall began March 16 with moist dog and cat foods made with contaminated wheat gluten from China and has since been extended to more than 60 million packages of food, including dry foods and dog biscuits.

On Wednesday, Natural Balance Pet Foods, of Pacoima, Calif., recalled all its venison dog products and dry venison cat food after discovering they were contaminated with melamine. The company believes the melamine was in the rice protein concentrate.

At a late afternoon teleconference Thursday, the U.S.
Food and Drug Administration's chief veterinarian, Dr. Stephen F. Sundlof, could not say how much food was involved in the new recall.

But he did say that more recalls of pet food are expected and that consumers should check the FDA Web site before buying any pet food.

The rice protein concentrate involved in this week's recall was imported by Wilbur-Ellis Co. of San Francisco from Binzhou Futian Biology Technology Co. Ltd. in China. That is a separate company from the one that shipped in the tainted wheat gluten.

Wilbur-Ellis told the FDA it had shipped the rice protein concentrate to five U.S. pet food manufacturers in Utah, New York, Kansas and Missouri and was recalling all of it. The FDA declined to identify the three other manufacturers during the Thursday teleconference.

"Natural Balance tested the food after customers reported dogs and cats suffering kidney failure," Sundlof, director of the FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine, told reporters.

In its own recall notice, Wilbur-Ellis said it began importing rice protein concentrate from Binzhou Futian in July 2006, had received a total of 14 containers holding 336 metric tons from the company and had distributed 155 metric tons as of Wednesday.

So far, the FDA has not said how many cats and dogs have become sick or died from contaminated food. To date, Sundlof said, the agency has received more than 15,000 calls on sick or dead pets. [go to link above for more]


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

*Rice Protein now included among possibly contaminated ingredients!!!!*

I know it's mentioned in Tina's article above, but I want to make sure people see it.

The FDA is keeping a list of links to recall notices by company. It won't keep me from checking my brand sites all the time, but it's a good place to find info - since Menu Foods doesn't include other recalls, and other company recalls don't include Menu labels. It's just nuts the amount of information we're supposed to sift through in order to HOPE we're not poisoning our pets. 

Anyway, here is the FDA link to recall notices - by company/date listed as well: http://www.fda.gov/oc/opacom/hottopics/petfood.html#notices


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2007)

No wonder I have new gray hairs.

And yes, I'm only 20.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2007)

I've gotten many updates from Consumerist - _way _before the FDA even adds the info to their site. 

Just don't depend on the FDA site for the most recent info. Check the news links - several of them each day, if you can. 

And - don't depend on your local store to see which foods are still safe - many stores are screwing up the recalls, and restocking the bad food each night. So just because it's on the shelves - that's not guarantee it's not an already-tainted product.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 23, 2007)

Regardless of whether China is, in the long run, to blame for this mess or not (as two objects listed as tainted came from there), the first thing investigators need to do, if they haven't already, is perform autopsies on the dead animals and check every last bit of tissue for potential contaminants. Cross-reference and isolate common items, then compare to samples of the food the animals were eating, where possible, and again cross-reference and isolate common items. Once you have that, you have a significantly clearer picture of what exactly was in these animals when they died, and a much better chance of hitting the right item. Because face it, we know little enough about human biology and what substances affect it and how, we know far less about the biologies of other animals, and I doubt they work the same as a human does.


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if anyone here uses this food, but I had emailed Nutro to find out about some treats that we have for the dogs that contain the wheat gluten, and had signed up to be on their mailing list for future updates.

I feel pretty good about continuing to feed them the Nutro Natural Choice, I spoke with a vet a few weeks ago (who is a patient of ours) whose office has been helping track the sick animals etc. And she said that was one of the foods they have recommended to their patients. 

Anyway, the whole point of my post was to post this email I received from Nutro regarding the newest recalls, in case it helps anyone:




> Dear Nutro Customers,
> 
> We know many of you have questions about the FDA's latest reports that melamine was found in rice protein concentrate (also referred to as rice gluten). We want to address those concerns as well as provide you with information on our use of corn gluten, which we include in some of our pet foods as an ingredient in the form of corn gluten meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATrueFA (May 1, 2007)

From CNN:

(CNN) -- Scientists from Canada and the United States say they have new evidence for why dogs and cats died after eating contaminated pet food.

Owners of more than 4,000 pets have complained to the federal Food and Drug Administration that their animals died after eating food that was later recalled.

Inspectors found melamine in the tainted products, but not at levels that would normally kill. But researchers now say that it may have mixed with another compound -- cyanuric acid -- to produce crystals that may have been deadly.


The rest is here:
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/01/recall.riddle/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


Dave


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

*Manager of Chinese Wheat Gluten Manufacturer Arrested*

_The mystery of the poisoned pet food continues to unravel as Mao Lijun, head of the Xuzhou Anying Biologic Technology Development Company, has been arrested and is being held "in coastal Jiangsu Province, about 320 miles northwest of Shanghai, though a police spokesman in Pei County declined to say on what charges," according to the New York Times.

Mao's company Xuzhau is accused of tainting the wheat gluten with melamine, the substance thought to have killed 16 pets and sickened thousands more. The gluten was routed through a textile company in order to avoid the necessary inspections for items marked for food use. It is thought that the melamine was added as a filler meant to register as protein content when tested, making it appear as if the wheat gluten is of higher quality.

Mao had previously denied any knowledge of how melamine got into the pet food supply, as well as denying that he'd ever exported wheat gluten to the United States. From the New York Times:

ChemNutra, the Las Vegas company that bought the wheat gluten and resold it to pet food makers in the United States, said it thought that Xuzhou was the manufacturer.

Regulators also said that Xuzhou had failed to disclose to China's export authorities that it was shipping food or feed products to the United States and thereby avoided having its goods checked by food inspectors.

The Xuzhou shipments to ChemNutra were made through another Chinese company, the Suzhou Textiles Silk Light Industrial Company.

Despite its denials of knowing anything about melamine contamination, Xuzhou appears to have sought to buy large supplies of melamine, even in the weeks after the pet food recall.

The company had posted more than a dozen advertisement on the Internet seeking supplies of melamine scrap, the impure waste of an industrial chemical that animal feed producers here often mix into the feed to artificially increase the reading of the protein.

The producers here do that, many acknowledge, to cheat buyers into thinking they are getting higher grade feed, even though the melamine has no nutritional value._



One guy is arrested? _ONE_? What the FUCK?! Why aren't heads rolling down the street like bowling balls about this?!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2007)

*Reported Pet Deaths Top 8,500*

_The FDA said yesterday that consumers have reported 8,500 pet deaths as a result of eating contaminated pet food. Of those, only 20 have been confirmed. However, that number should increase as officials work through a call backlog.

On Wednesday, Menu Foods added 3 million more cans and pouches to its recall list.

So... they arrested the manager at the plant responsible for adulterating the wheat gluten... but what about everyone else down the line? At each point, wasn't there someone to check and see, hey, these protein levels are off? With 8,500 pets possibly dead and more to come, the wheat gluten tragedy sounds like horrible case of "for want of a nail."_


There isn't enough retribution _in the world_ to ever make this okay for me. They're "only pets", so every stinking company involved just sits back with their voluntary recalls while this still goes on and on. Evil Sam wishes this same suffering on the children of every person with pet blood on their hands.


----------



## Tina (May 5, 2007)

It's not just pets now... 

*USDA: 20 mln birds now on farms may have had bad feed*

By Christopher Doering Fri May 4, 9:02 PM ET

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - As many as 20 million chickens currently on U.S. farms in several states may have been fed contaminated feed, the U.S. Agriculture Department said on Friday.

"We have learned that larger commercial contractors purchased and they used the (contaminated) feed," said USDA spokesman Keith Williams.

USDA said it is in the process of notifying farms and states where the facilities are located. However, USDA declined to release specific details, adding the department is still establishing how long the contractors had been using the bad feed, contaminated with pet food that contained the industrial chemical melamine.

U.S. officials have said there was an "extremely low" risk for humans who ate meat from birds that consumed the tainted feed and no food recalls are planned.

Currently, USDA is requesting that the chickens be held on farms until the government can complete a risk assessment to rule out any threat to humans from eating the meat before the birds can be processed. The review, which is being conducted by the
Food and Drug Administration,
Environmental Protection Agency and USDA, could come as early as Monday.

Two high-ranking Democrats in Congress said the discovery showed how quickly a problem can move through the food chain. Melamine was identified at first as a contaminant in pet food.

"I agree these birds should be held until their safety is confirmed ... These results have great implications for producers and consumers," said Senate Agriculture Committee chairman Tom Harkin (news, bio, voting record). The Iowa Democrat has called for an independent audit of the U.S. food safety system. More...


----------



## Paw Paw (May 11, 2007)

I am so glad that I feed raw. But, with livestock getting the tainted feed, I am really wondering.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I hear you. Nothing is exempt now, I guess. Was just reading today about how it's even in fish food. Crazy.


----------



## Tina (Jun 6, 2007)

It's obvious to me that none of these people give a shit about animals at all. It's disgusting.

Just saw this today:

*Texas Lab Finds Another Hazard In Pet Food*

Michelle Krish -- 10News.com Managing Editor
June 6, 2007, 11:38 a.m. PDT

Wed Jun 6, 2:40 PM ET

A Texas laboratory has found another potential hazard in pet food.

The analysts said they found acetaminophen in dog and cat food.

They're not saying which brand, but the affected foods are not among the 150 brands recalled since March 16. More...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, but WHAT????

How can they release a news article like that and make the millions of pet owners, who are already scared and worrying, even more concerned?? No one has a heart... it's unreal. All the people who've switched to "safe" food now have to worry if they're poisoning their animals with acetaminophen??

I just can't believe this shit.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 6, 2007)

Fucking hell. It's the the point where I'm considering taking the food we buy to an independent local laboratory, and paying to have it tested myself. 

I can't stand this much longer.


----------



## Tina (Jun 6, 2007)

It's crazy that they won't even name which brand it is, so people can just keep on feeding their pets a brand that they thought was safe from the last round of horribleness. I tell you, I'm considering getting a food grinder so that when Eric and I have our pet/s I can make their food myself. Screw this bullshit.


----------



## Daknee (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm a bit out of the loop with this. What is the latest concern with pet food?


----------



## Tina (Jun 7, 2007)

Try starting at the start of this thread and looking it up.


----------



## Daknee (Jun 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Try starting at the start of this thread and looking it up.


My question was the LATEST concern. What is different, if anything that before?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

Daknee said:


> My question was the LATEST concern. What is different, if anything that before?



Now it's acetaminophen, Tina linked to an article a few posts up... just click it and read.


----------

